# Ambien Cured Me Completely



## metallicafan69 (May 10, 2010)

I have been suffering with Social Phobia, Agoraphobia, and all pretty much horrible stress in social situations. I recently have been experimenting with drugs that have been prescribed for insomnia; being the fact that Insomnia is the main cause of too many thoughts to sleep etc, and whoala I found my miracle drug.

I am confident to say it made me from 8 sober, to around a 1 with 12.5MG. It did, however, cause an upset stomach but, as most anxiety sufferers know, physical pain is quite frankly a lot better if you don't care what people think and can talk to people again. 

I took 12.5MG at around 12pm and it lasted for around 12 hours, most likely due to the reaction it had with me. I have been on Prozac and Xanax and all of that crap, but let's face it, ALL that stuff makes you feel zombiefied or perhaps really sedated. There's a difference with ambien, you feel somewhat energetic, that's why it was an odd reaction for me, and it leads me to believe that maybe, just maybe modern science has not looked ENOUGH into this horrible disorder that can cause you to be alone, isolated, and all of that junk. 

So, if you have ambien near you and you can get a prescription, I would highly recommend for SEVERE social phobia. I had a different reaction and I have read the stories on this site and I am confident that there is a cure for this, or at least for the discomfort. However, ambien does have a tolerance, so be careful, but experiment the day in which you don't care about what people think with me, and you are, quite frankly normal.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

hmm. Thats interesting that you have that reaction to it. It also makes me energetic but i also get amnesia from it. I would not trust myself to take ambien during the daylight hours...My SA would be gone, yes. But I'd probably do something regrettable and not remember. Definitely not worth the risk....


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ambien isn't used for SP..sure I dont have SP for those 30 minutes aswell..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ambien doesnt work for my SA, it does something tough unlike benzo's wich seem like placebo's for me.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Ambien doesnt work for my SA, it does something tough unlike benzo's wich seem like placebo's for me.


It hits the alpha-1 subunit GABA-A receptor alot harder than the anxiolytic benzos (xanax, klonopin, ativan etc) do, maybe that's why it does something different for you.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't it makes you very sleepy though?


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

Ambien also works much better for me than Xanax. So does another sleeping aid, Temazapan (Restoril is the name brand). I have on occasion taken a 10 mg pill of Ambien and cut it into four pieces and it has given me some sanity without making me feel just sedated like Xanax does. It can cause memory problems, so that is a concern for me.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

that doesn't make sense.. more like you have to explain urself more.

how can u take so much? it's dangerous right? did u short circuit the negative nerves?


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

I don't think he took 12 pills. He is saying he took ONE 12.5mg Ambien CR (extended release)

I started taking it years ago to help sleep. I noticed right away it make me feel more like "myself" that used to be and it oddly helped a lot of my physical neuropathy pain. It never made me sleepy but rather allowed me to sleep when I chose to which is impossible the way I normally feel. No doctor would ever explore this and all just say "if it works keep taking it".

It does build tolerance fast and there was a point I was taking 2 or 3 of the 10mg regular pills a day to feel better but I noticed it wasn't helping 2-3x more so I just went back to one a day so as not to waste them. 

Yes some people have weird reactions to Ambien like total memory loss, sleep walking, wild actions like running around in public naked etc. The worst I ever had was a little fuzzy memory about conversations right after I took it but I never had any bad effects. Most of the time I have zero side effects. If you take it I would only do it for the first time when you have someone there with you so that if you do get weird they can keep things under control.

I am convinced the GABA effects are what are helping me pain wise however neurontin makes me feel horrible and it has similar GABA effects so I guess it's a combination of things.

I typically take half a pill in the evening and half at bedtime. This seems to be the sweet spot for me. But I take the 10mg standard release. I have tried the 12.5mg extended release and it made me feel groggy and gave me massive rebound depression the next day. I don't know why but as we know people all respond differently to drugs.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

hmm I am thinking about asking my doc about these... I saw one of the side effects is "euphoria" lol... better than the xanax I currently have which works wonders for sleep but I don't want to go through the withdrawal ordeal...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

If you were "cured" then you wouldn't have to keep taking them...


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

behindblueeyes said:


> hmm I am thinking about asking my doc about these... I saw one of the side effects is "euphoria" lol... better than the xanax I currently have which works wonders for sleep but I don't want to go through the withdrawal ordeal...


I was never euphoric from them. When I first took them I felt a little "wobbly" when they kicked in. Bumped into doorways etc but never felt "high" or anything. If anything I felt 'normal'. Like I felt "myself" was. But that effect of feeling unsteady wore off fast.

Benzos never helped me....they didn't work like they were supposed to and then gave me a 'hangover' the next morning.
The thing about Ambien that I like is it works so fast...sadly is has a short half life though.

It has been demonized badly and when my family found out I was taking it they gasped and got all dramatic. But these are people who get all their "info" from Oprah and Dr. Phil and other drama queens.

It might not be right for you but it is worth a shot if you are the kind of person who has enough self control to limit how much you take. I do know some people who abuse it. For me it is useful as long as I use it sensibly.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I wish benzodiazepines were legal instead of alcohol because alcohol is some dirty toxic substance that destroys your liver. Of course benzos come with their own problems.
I actually wished many other drugs that are proven to be more healthy than ciggies and alcohol were legal. We can easily buys cigarettes (that contain more than 40 poison substances when inhaled) and alcohol. They are so concerned that people can get high from drugs like cannabis that it instantly becomes a schedule 1 substance. They don't not care about our health / well being really.

My post is probably not really objective lol but i've had enough with these short minded pdocs these days. i'm just pissed on this retarted system.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Freesix88 said:


> I wish benzodiazepines were legal instead of alcohol because alcohol is some dirty toxic substance that destroys your liver. Of course benzos come with their own problems.
> I actually wished many other drugs that are proven to be more healthy than ciggies and alcohol were legal. We can easily buys cigarettes (that contain more than 40 poison substances when inhaled) and alcohol. They are so concerned that people can get high from drugs like cannabis that it instantly becomes a schedule 1 substance. They don't not care about our health / well being really.
> 
> My post is probably not really objective lol but i've had enough with these short minded pdocs these days. i'm just pissed on this retarted system.


LOL! I don't know about that. If Xanax were Legal and cheap I would be a huge Xanax junkie. I love that drug and can never get enough of it.

The Ambian thing is a trip though. I would think a person would fall asleep all day taking ambian in daytime. I can't stay awake during the day as it is.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

hatepickingnames said:


> Yes some people have weird reactions to Ambien like total memory loss, sleep walking, wild actions like running around in public naked etc.


The main reason why side effects such as sleep walking etc, are sometimes commonly associated with Ambien is due to the fact that it's selective to the GABA-A alpha 1 subunit. By contrast benzodiazapines and zopiclone are relatively unselective and hit most GABA-A subunits giving them broad spectrum sedative and muscle relaxant properties. Whilst Ambien, being selective to the alpha 1 subunit, causes mostly sedation without any muscle relaxant properties, hence your mind can be 'asleep' but your body can still be 'awake' so to speak.


----------



## ianpeterson (Jun 7, 2010)

Even I had this medicine some time ago and it was a great success to me, I used to have 10 mg pills, and I would take it 3 times per week thought I was not able to sleep on other nights. But after taking this medicine for a longer time I am now feeling much more better.


----------

